# Why does my Jerky lose it's kick after dehydrating



## hotrod123 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been making jerky for a while and every time it always turns out much more mild than the sauce I marinated it in.  My marinade is plenty spicy and I will marinade the meat for at least 12 to 24 hours but after the meat has dried in my dehydrator it losses much of it's kick.  Just wondering why this happens.

Thanks


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 29, 2013)

Add more spice.



~Martin


----------



## hotrod123 (Jan 29, 2013)

I wanted to know why it loses so much of the flavor after it's dried.    I know I could make the marinade 10x hotter by blending in a couple dried habanero peppers with the seeds but I don't want to ruin my beef either.  I just wanted to know if it's normal to loose so much flavor after dehydrating.  I use plenty of heat...Cayenne, tabbasco, fresh black pepper, Montreal Steak mix and paprika along with soy sauce, molasses, honey, garlic powder, and onion powder and the marinade tastes great.  I marinate my 1/4 inch London broil strips for between 12 to 24 hrs they just don't have near as much kick when the meat is dried.  I just wanted to know why this always happens.  I would think the pepper spices would remain on the meat after the moisture is evaporated but it doesn't.  Is it normal to happen?

Thanks,


----------



## fuzzyfishin (Jan 31, 2013)

Like what was said. You may need more. Does the marinade cover the meat when just sitting in a bowl. Do you roll it over every few hours? Are you wiping the meat off due to making a mess before it goes in the dehydrator?

  Need to know your whole process when you make it. Kinda like a q-view.

Also the weight of meat and measurements of ingredients.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 31, 2013)

hotrod123 said:


> I wanted to know why it loses so much of the flavor after it's dried.    I know I could make the marinade 10x hotter by blending in a couple dried habanero peppers with the seeds but I don't want to ruin my beef either.  I just wanted to know if it's normal to loose so much flavor after dehydrating.  I use plenty of heat...Cayenne, tabbasco, fresh black pepper, Montreal Steak mix and paprika along with soy sauce, molasses, honey, garlic powder, and onion powder and the marinade tastes great.  I marinate my 1/4 inch London broil strips for between 12 to 24 hrs they just don't have near as much kick when the meat is dried.  I just wanted to know why this always happens.  I would think the pepper spices would remain on the meat after the moisture is evaporated but it doesn't.  Is it normal to happen?
> Thanks,



Dehydrating usually concentrates flavor.
I've never had a problem with loss of flavor or spice when dehydrating.


~Martin


----------



## smoking b (Feb 1, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Dehydrating usually concentrates flavor.
> I've never had a problem with loss of flavor or spice when dehydrating.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Same here - not really sure why you are having trouble.  Do you keep stirring the meat so that it isn't laying on other pieces & preventing the marinade from doing its job? Do you have plenty of marinade for the amount of meat you are using?


----------



## hotrod123 (Feb 1, 2013)

I cover the entire meat with marinade and mix the meat up ever few hours and let it sit for at least 12 to 24 hrs.  I usually make 10 lbs. and put it in a large food grade rectangular container which has plenty of room for the meat.  I never towel dry the meat before dehydrating.  Like I said the marinade is real spicy.  Yesterday I bought some red pepper flakes, some Jerk seasoning and some curry powder not to mention the habaneros that I've dried and was thinking of blending in my vitamix blender.  I'm going try a small batch and jack the spice heat up super high and see what happens after it dries. My other thought was maybe sprinkling some dry seasoning during the drying process while the meat is still damp so it will stick.  I know that would work for sure but I don't want to have to mess with that once its starting to dry since that would be one more thing to do.

Thanks


----------



## fuzzyfishin (Feb 2, 2013)

This may be a pain in the ars. I wouldn't jump the heat on all of it you may destroy it. Take small amounts and increase the heat and keep each seperate and take note as to what you have put in each batch.


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 2, 2013)

I typically go at least two days on the marinade, with stirring.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotrod123 (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks for the replies.  I'm going to try two batches.  One batch I'll kick up the marinade so that it's hotter than I would enjoy and see if it loses some of the heat and the second I'll my typical marinade that I really and then try sprinkling some additional seasoning before it dries.  In the past I would brush on some Chipotle Smoked Tabasco sauce on the beef right before it was fully dried and that tasted real good but that was a lot of brushing for 10 lbs. and I would rather let the marinade do all the work.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 2, 2013)

Have you considered using a vacuum tumbler? They are supposed to get the marinade to penetrate into the meat much better and faster.

A-Maze-N Products has a good one:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AGS-CT20

Here is a good review of it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133646/food-tumbler-from-amzns


----------



## smoking b (Feb 2, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Have you considered using a vacuum tumbler? They are supposed to get the marinade to penetrate into the meat much better and faster.
> 
> A-Maze-N Products has a good one:
> 
> ...


That's a great suggestion Dave. I was gonna suggest that but somehow I forgot  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   They REALLY cut down your marinating time! I like mine a lot


----------



## tomolu5 (Feb 2, 2013)

hotrod123 said:


> ; In the past I would brush on some Chipotle Smoked Tabasco sauce on the beef right before it was fully dried and that tasted real good but that was a lot of brushing for 10 lbs. and I would rather let the marinade do all the work.



Put it in a spray bottle, I used to do that with liquid smoke.
Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bestwithbeer (Feb 14, 2013)

If you I would like to try cheaper way then a tumbler you can put your  marinade with meat in a large ziplock baggie and take all the air out that you can.put it in the fridge  and stir every 8  hours or so for 24 hours. Works well for me


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 14, 2013)

fuzzyfishin said:


> This may be a pain in the ars. I wouldn't jump the heat on all of it you may destroy it. Take small amounts and increase the heat and keep each seperate and take note as to what you have put in each batch.


X2 with the exception that I don't use a marinade, I dry cure, then like suggested I spray some hot sauce on the jerky strips before smoking or I lightly sprinkle crushed red or cayenne on the strips. Never had a problem keeping the heat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2013)

How about injecting the meat with your marinade prior to slicing it? Let it rest for a while then slice and continue to marinate.


----------

